# T-Mac to LAC



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This trade might sound crazy, but please hear me out. Orlando trades Tracy McGrady to the Los Angeles Clippers for Corey Maggette and the number 2 overall pick. Although the difference in salaries is big enough to exceed the 115% difference in salaries, the trade can be made due to the Clippers being under the salary cap. L.A. does it because they get a top 5 player in the game, and someone that will put fans in the seats(you know Sterling would love that). Orlando brings Maggette back, a good scorer(over 20 ppg last season) and also a good rebounder to play SG/SF for them. Orlando now owns the number 1 and 2 picks in the draft, and with McGrady leaving, and Orlando officially in rebuilding mode, we take two high schoolers with loads of potential; Dwight Howard and Shaun Livingston. Howard measured in at just over 6'10 at Chicago yesterday, and is still growing. He could be Orlando's center of the future. Livingston is a tall point guard(6'7.5'') with loads of potential. He creates defensive problems for opposing teams due to his height, and is a more than capable playmaker. He'll take a few years to develop, but with Orlando rebuilding, that's OK. He needs to put on a lot of muscle to be effective, but once again, time isn't much of an issue at this point. Orlando is then left with a young, talented core of Livingston, Maggette, D. Howard and Gooden. To make this deal even better, Orlando gives up $14.5 Million and only takes in a little over $6 Million, leaving them with cap room to sign free agent(s) this offseason. If McGrady wants out, this deal gives Orlando a stockpile of young talent, and a bright future. Thoughts?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I would do it, but I doubt Orlando fans want that. 

The Clippers would be wise to look into a deal like that. 

Although if I was Orlando I would want Maggette, Wilcox and the No. 2 for McGrady and Gooden. 

Wilcox is going to be better than Gooden and gives the Magic an athletic physical young power forward. Gooden is too finesse.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I would do it, but I doubt Orlando fans want that.
> 
> The Clippers would be wise to look into a deal like that.
> ...


I like that deal a lot as well. Wilcox would be awesome, I wouldn't mind giving up Gooden for him at all. Again, I only like this deal if McGrady says he's going to leave after the season, and we have to trade him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> This trade might sound crazy, but please hear me out. Orlando trades Tracy McGrady to the Los Angeles Clippers for Corey Maggette and the number 2 overall pick. Although the difference in salaries is big enough to exceed the 115% difference in salaries, the trade can be made due to the Clippers being under the salary cap. L.A. does it because they get a top 5 player in the game, and someone that will put fans in the seats(you know Sterling would love that). Orlando brings Maggette back, a good scorer(over 20 ppg last season) and also a good rebounder to play SG/SF for them. Orlando now owns the number 1 and 2 picks in the draft, and with McGrady leaving, and Orlando officially in rebuilding mode, we take two high schoolers with loads of potential; Dwight Howard and Shaun Livingston. Howard measured in at just over 6'10 at Chicago yesterday, and is still growing. He could be Orlando's center of the future. Livingston is a tall point guard(6'7.5'') with loads of potential. He creates defensive problems for opposing teams due to his height, and is a more than capable playmaker. He'll take a few years to develop, but with Orlando rebuilding, that's OK. He needs to put on a lot of muscle to be effective, but once again, time isn't much of an issue at this point. Orlando is then left with a young, talented core of Livingston, Maggette, D. Howard and Gooden. To make this deal even better, Orlando gives up $14.5 Million and only takes in a little over $6 Million, leaving them with cap room to sign free agent(s) this offseason. If McGrady wants out, this deal gives Orlando a stockpile of young talent, and a bright future. Thoughts?



If Tmac is traded, this and the Phoenix deal for Johnson, Marion, and the #7 are the best deals i've seen.

Although if Orlando did this deal, I might consider taking Okafor and Howard 1 and 2. Those two together could be the best frontcourt combo in the league in a couple years.

Or, if they took Howard too, they might be able to swap Howard to Atlanta for maybe Jason Terry and the #6 somehow. A lineup of Ben Gordon, Jason Terry, Maggette, Okafor, and maybe Mark Blount wouldnt be bad.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Could Orlando also possibly take Ben Gordon? Gordon and Okafor displayed excellent chemistry at UCONN this year. It would be great if Orlando could get their hands on both prospects.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RR 823</b>!
> Could Orlando also possibly take Ben Gordon? Gordon and Okafor displayed excellent chemistry at UCONN this year. It would be great if Orlando could get their hands on both prospects.


They definitely could, but they would get a lot of flack for taking Gordon as high as #2. Although I think sometimes that stuff gets blown out of proportion. If you have the pick and the guy you want is there, you should take him.

I wish Orlando could get their hands on Okafor and Gordon *and* keep Tmac in town.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Slam dunk of a trade proposal. However, I would take Okafor and Livingston, if you get Wilcox back. You need some defense in there, and someone that will help you right away. I would also explore what teams are looking at Grant Hill. If you can move him, for a decent pick, you would be in great shape. Also, if you can move Hill, it would enhance the potential of signing Marquis Daniels for the MLE.

Livingston
Daniels
Maggette
Wilcox
Okafor

Gives you a great core of players to grow old with. Good scoring, unselfishness, and defensively sound. I would be all over this if I were Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: T-Mac to LAC*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd certainly consider Okafor and Howard, but I think it'd be better to take Howard and Livingston as they are younger, have more potential probably, and Howard/Okafor are at this moment power forwards, and we're not sure if either or both can play center. Also, if we take one of those big men(Howard) it'd make sense to take a point guard, since it's our next biggest need, and Livingston sure is tempting with his height and skills.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

PG - Livingston 
SG - Maggette
SF - 2005 first round pick (Rudy Gay, Marvin Williams, Shawne Williams, Sean Banks, Hakim Warrick)
PF - Wilcox
C - Howard

:drool: I'm dreaming right now. That has the makings of a future NBA finals team.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> PG - Livingston
> SG - Maggette
> SF - 2005 first round pick (Rudy Gay, Marvin Williams, Shawne Williams, Sean Banks, Hakim Warrick)
> ...


That's what I'm talking about. If T-Mac wants out, I gotta do this. The only question I have about that team is the ability to play defense, which may make me tempted to take Okafor instead of Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I wonder if Tmac would actually go for this trade though. He might rather just stay in Orlando.

Okafor could potentially give Orlando much of what Brand does for the Clippers. The Clippers would no longer have Maggette and they could very well lose Quentin Richardson to free agency. 

Plus, Tmac would be going to a tougher conference from a weaker conference in its weakest division.

With Okafor and whoever they get at 30, a decent free agent signing, and maybe a decent trade, Orlando could easily be just as good as the Clippers. And that is not even considering if Grant Hill can return somewhat healthy.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

You know what would be even better..


I posted this before but here it is:

#1 Okafor
#2 Howard

Trade gooden+ second rounders+ future 1st rounder+ someone else for a top 5 pick if possible..(yeah i bet this wont work but if it did)..

draft #5 livingston...yeah

that wouldn't work nevermind..b/c he would be taken earlier probably. maybe bobcats would trade #4 for juwan howard/gooden/bogans? i dont know..hmm reece gaines too thorw him in?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I wonder if Tmac would actually go for this trade though. He might rather just stay in Orlando.
> 
> Okafor could potentially give Orlando much of what Brand does for the Clippers. The Clippers would no longer have Maggette and they could very well lose Quentin Richardson to free agency.
> ...


Quentin Richardson is a restricted free agent, so if this scenario goes down I'd think that it'd be a no-brainer to match any reasonable offer to keep him in L.A. alongside McGrady. That, and if the Clippers got McGrady Q-Rich might just re-sign with them so he could play alongside T-Mac. Who knows...


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Phoenix is not going to give up Marion, JJ and #7...so you guys can just forget about it.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I hate this trade if im Orlando, we trade Maggette away and then want him back? Magic lose big time


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If the Magic do trade McGrady to the Clippers for Maggette and the #2 pick, they take Okafor and Howard and keep both. If both live up to their potential, it would be like drafting Mourning and KG. 

With the MLEl, we sign Jackson. Trade Howard and Declercq for Cato, which would give us a great backup center behind Okafor. 

Lineup for the 2004-2005 season:

PGs Hill, Lue, Gaines
SGs Maggette, Bogans, Martin (2nd round pick)
SFs Jackson, Garrity, ? 
PFs Gooden, D. Howard, ZaZa
Cs Okafor, Cato, Jin (2nd round pick)


----------

